# frente a



## acicciamia

Ciao a tutti, volevo sapere, gentilmente, se potete chiarirmi un dubbio: mi pare di aver sentito l'espressione "frente a ", è possibile che l'abbia sentita o mi sono sbagliata?
Se esiste, cosa significa?
Che differenza c'è con "en frente de"?
Vi ringrazio in anticipo.
Acicciamia.


----------



## irene.acler

Ciao!
No, non ti sei sbagliata, "frente a" infatti esiste in spagnolo, e significa "di fronte a".
Per quanto riguarda la differenza con "en frente de" (sempre che esista!), è meglio aspettare l'intervento di un hispanohablante.


----------



## Vegaki

Ciao!
in spagnolo esistono le due accezioni:"frente a" e "enfrente de"

credo che frente a si usa anche in senso figurato mentre l'altro no.


----------



## hosec

Ciao a tutti:

_frente a_ ed _enfrente de_ hanno lo stesso senso; le diferenze sono soltanto stilistiche: _frente a_ è più formale; _enfrente de_, più comune.

Saludos.


----------



## Vegaki

Ciao Hosec,

quindi en frente de si puó usare anche in senso figurato?
Mi potresti fare un esempio? In questo momento proprio non mi viene in mente.

grazie


----------



## GaN1986

Como dice Vegaki, "Frente a" se usa en sentido figurado y "en frente de" no. 

Se puede decir po ejemplo " Tu posición frente al tema de política es muy radical" (en el sentido de _En cuanto_ a ese tema_)_

Pero "tu posición enfrente del tema de política..." no tendría sentido_._


----------



## Cristina.

*En frente de non si può usare in senso figurato.*
*Frente a*  es una locución preposicional de lugar y sitúa a alguien o algo en el lado opuesto de otra persona o cosa:
_"Te espero frente a tu casa"._
Se usa también en contextos abstractos : _"Frente a los problemas hay que ser racional"._
*Enfrente de *significa lo mismo que frente a pero sólo en su valor concreto, no abstracto_:"Enfrente de la tienda hay un restaurante"._


----------



## irene.acler

Se escribe *en frente* de o *enfrente *de?


----------



## Cristina.

said:
			
		

> *DPD*: *Enfrente. *Es también válido el uso de la locución adverbial _*en frente*,_ escrita en dos palabras: _«Darío se para *en frente de* ella»_; pero hoy es mayoritario y preferible el empleo de la grafía simple. En amplias zonas de América, se usa también, con este sentido, la locución _al frente_


----------



## irene.acler

Vale, gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## Cristina.

De nada, yo siempre había estudiado que se escribe todo junto 'enfrente de' y lo he visto siempre todo junto, pero mira por dónde al consultar el Dicc.*Panhispánico *(perteneciente o relativo a todos los pueblos que hablan la lengua española) de Dudas me he encontrado con esta sorpresa. 
De todas formas, el DPD es integrador de muchas expresiones que en España no suenan bien pero que el DPD las reconoce y dice que no son aconsejables. "Enfrente de" es un buen ejemplo.
Ti riporto l'esempio e la procedenza della frase del DPD:
Enfrente : _«Darío se para en frente de ella»_ (Santiago _Sueño_ [*P. Rico* 1996]);


----------



## Sara81

PER CRISTINA : NON "procedenza", ma "PROVENIENZA"


----------



## Cristina.

Oops, lo sapevo, grazie.L'influsso dello spagnolo, hehehe.


----------



## Sara81

Succede anche a me...


----------

